# Passat missfiring on 3 of 6 cylinders all on 1 side



## cesmall98 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a 99 vw passat with the 2.8 l v6 and an auto transmission. The car is showing missifres on cylinders 1,2,and 3. I have replaced the wires,plugs,ignition coil,all vacuum lines, and replaced the MAF sensor with one from an audi a4. the engine codes show the MAF is showing to high voltage or something im not sure what it means. It also shows secondary air and at one time something about the catalytic convertor. The reason i am not sure is because the codes change so often with different odb2 plug ins that im not sure. The car pops and cracks and backfires at certain times when accelerating but it wont missfire when at idle. Only missfires at load. the transmission also keeps going into limp mode and im not sure why. tHe car only has 128k miles and shouldnt be having all these issues. Any help would be extremelly appreciated. thanks


----------



## RyanBergs52 (Dec 20, 2015)

Where did you get you plugs and wires from ? Mine is doing the same and my mechanic told me they're $160.00 for wires.


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*Misfires: Are the misfiring plugs sitting in OIL*

IF you pull the plugs from those misfiring cylinders does it suck out OIL?

When, if ever has those two Valve Cover GasketS along with those in the CENTER for
the plugs been changed. That was my self diagnosed issue, resolved quickly.

Believe that is prime culprit of most misfires assuming the right plugs; Bosch wire sets
are used. Rarely is the problem the coil pack.


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

Had similar issue in our shop. Changed everything possible but still kept misfiring. Ended up being a molten catalytic converter. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki4radio (Aug 22, 2016)

*catalytic*



mfractal said:


> Had similar issue in our shop. Changed everything possible but still kept misfiring. Ended up being a molten catalytic converter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


That is good information. I forgot my 97 Chevy Astro went threw that at 275,000 miles. My 2001 b5.5 2.8l is going threw this problem now.:banghead:


----------



## 1750gt (Sep 15, 2016)

cesmall98 said:


> I have a 99 vw passat with the 2.8 l v6 and an auto transmission. The car is showing missifres on cylinders 1,2,and 3. I have replaced the wires,plugs,ignition coil,all vacuum lines, and replaced the MAF sensor with one from an audi a4. the engine codes show the MAF is showing to high voltage or something im not sure what it means. It also shows secondary air and at one time something about the catalytic convertor. The reason i am not sure is because the codes change so often with different odb2 plug ins that im not sure. The car pops and cracks and backfires at certain times when accelerating but it wont missfire when at idle. Only missfires at load. the transmission also keeps going into limp mode and im not sure why. tHe car only has 128k miles and shouldnt be having all these issues. Any help would be extremelly appreciated. thanks


Did you resolve the issue? I have a V6 as well that may have the sane issue.


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Im telling you peeps. get those cats deleted and you will dissolve tons of potential 02 sensor, bad cat, misfire issues. Easiest and best thing I did on my V6. Precats are now being gutted and wrapped for better flow.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

I'll bet you have a leak in either the intake runners or the exhaust on that side.


----------

